# Employment picture in Alberta



## wpiv926 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am coming to Alberta for a week late this month to survey immigration opportunities and jobs. I think that getting a firsthand look is much better than doing stuff over the computer. I've been to Alberta once before and took a liking to it, so I'm coming for a second look. Anyone know much about what is going on in the province? I note that David Cohn sent out an email earlier this week about the government of Alberta considering changes to its provincial nominee program.


----------



## hal10000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, speaking as a Canadian with friends out in Alberta, things aren't exactly as "peachy" as they seem.

I graduated last year and two of my fellow grads managed positions in oil and gas. Both were laid off within six months. One returned to NB while the other, having no relatives still living, being an only child, he is now working for Home Depot outside Calgary. His position is now being filled by engineering co-op students since universities in this country are now like puppy mills, churning out more grads than jobs, and with co-op now, employers are using those in lieu of actual employees for just about everything.

Canada has serious, serious problems and I won't get into how personal income taxes will basically explode in the next few years because of unwise corporate tax cuts and handouts plus the end of cost-sharing type agreements between Ottawa and the provinces regarding costly healthcare expiring in 2014. I don't want to start off on a rant here, but Canada is probably going downhill faster than the USA is and the leaders of both official parties are borderline retarded.

If you are in engineering of some sort, best have your P.Eng status before even thinking of moving to Canada. If you get stuck in the EIT world, you're basically screwed and that's why I'm pretty much being forced to leave Canada in search of work. 

Private employers are unwilling to pick up new people without gobs of experience.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

hal10000 said:


> Well, speaking as a Canadian with friends out in Alberta, things aren't exactly as "peachy" as they seem.
> 
> I graduated last year and two of my fellow grads managed positions in oil and gas. Both were laid off within six months. One returned to NB while the other, having no relatives still living, being an only child, he is now working for Home Depot outside Calgary. His position is now being filled by engineering co-op students since universities in this country are now like puppy mills, churning out more grads than jobs, and with co-op now, employers are using those in lieu of actual employees for just about everything.
> 
> ...


Calgary in Engineering is totally f**ked and from what the above poster has said still f**ked. There were rumors circulating that engineers were delieverying pizzas awful awful things have happened.

I went to Calgary early last year with a Australia WHV (which is basically unlimited access to the age of 30 very cool visa lol) and agents basically told me to go on a holiday and go home the situation was that bad.

I agree with the first reply my mates in canada are still struggling to get work again things are not that rosey atm.


----------

